# Internet or computer issue?



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Last week I got a new lap top since my old one died. All seemed to be well until two days ago. It was starting to take forever to load facebook, and youtube. Then it wouldn't load gmail or let me search anything, it would just load forever and then time out. Over the weekend there were quite a few kids over with internet using devices so I figured it was just bogged down. Well they left today and it's still not wanting to load facebook. It has loaded normally 2-3 times today. At times it will load text only and the pictures will never show up. If I refresh it, the connection will time out. The funny thing is HT loads just fine, maybe a second slower but it loads. I have been using my phone for facebook as well. Some times it loads faster than the computer, some times it won't load. 

I'm trying to use facebook to talk to my BF/family who are 8 hours away. Right now I'm interning where there is no cell service and don't want to tie up their land line every evening.

What could I have done to cause issues with facebook, gmail, youtube, and searches? I have full internet signal when it is doing all of this.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like your internet provider is having routing problems.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Fantastic. Is there anything I can do or will I just have to live with guessing when it will load/stop loading pages?

ETA right now I'm getting messages through facebook on my phone but my computer is refusing to load facebook.?????????????????


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HoofPick said:


> Fantastic. Is there anything I can do or will I just have to live with guessing when it will load/stop loading pages?


You can try calling support, but I haven't had a lot of luck getting them to correct anything. It will probably clear-up in a few days.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the reply. I guess I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Use a proxy server for access.
http://www.freeproxyserver.ca/

Exede is having DNS resolution issues currently with some .gov and California .edu sites. I suspect the Spamhaus and DOS attack issues may be more widespread than the media is covering.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I too am having issues with FB loading very slowly, text only, or not at all, on my lap top, and I'm using Verizon.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

What I don't understand is how my fb messenger won't load/frequently disconnects me on my lap top and at the same time messages come through on my phone. 

It seems like when the internet is slow here, it's because it's peak hours. There isn't anything we can do about it.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like you are using wifi and have a high speed connection. If you have both a modem from your ISP and a wireless router, unplug both for 20 seconds and then power back on. If you have a modem/router, do the same to it. See if that helps, it often does.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jacktheknife said:


> Sounds like you are using wifi and have a high speed connection. If you have both a modem from your ISP and a wireless router, unplug both for 20 seconds and then power back on. If you have a modem/router, do the same to it. See if that helps, it often does.


A wifi router or modem can become slow with time, and it's certainly a good idea to reboot all of your connectivity equipment every week or two, but this particular issue is selective by domain. A bogged-down router or modem would slow all websites, not just slowing facebook while delivering HT just fine.

The exception might be that the facebook pages he is visiting are photo heavy, while HT is mostly text. In that case HT would load quickly because it is just text, but photo-heavy facebook pages would load slowly. Rebooting connectivity equipment might help that.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree but every week or so? No I do it every Month or so.
And I am not only getting fast internet over the DLS lines but also my TV.
So that really is working this 6 year old Modem which is Wifi.
But this summer I MAY get a new one not sure. As sometime they will be getting Fiber directly into the house. It is already at my pole so all they have to do is switch over to the new telephone box and bring it inside.
And then whole house will become a WiFi "hot spot".
So getting even HD programming over the DLS lines I am sure really has to work this modem, plus getting around 10 Mbps for internet. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I agree but every week or so? No I do it every Month or so.


It depends on your usage. Sometimes I'm good for a few weeks without a problem, but if I download a large torrent file it will slow the system even if it was rebooted in the past few days.

I can tell when I need a reboot right away, since my phone service is through the router.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I do a Bunch of Youtube watching. That is about it. But the TV is on sometimes all night long. LOL 
And that has to make the modem work hard, especially watching HD programming. lol And in less then an hour there is a Nascar race also in HD and that Fast Action has to be taxing the modem as well. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> I agree but every week or so? No I do it every Month or so.


Have done it twice in 4 years.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

We unpluged everything the night before last and it didn't help. On thursday I was able to watch about half an hour of a movie on laptop before it started acting up. It would take 5 minutes to load about 15 seconds of the video. That started around 3 pm I think. Around 10 pm most nights I'm able to watch netflix on my phone. I'm thinking it is just the internet provider and they are just really busy that time of day.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

HoofPick said:


> We unpluged everything the night before last and it didn't help. On thursday I was able to watch about half an hour of a movie on laptop before it started acting up. It would take 5 minutes to load about 15 seconds of the video. That started around 3 pm I think. Around 10 pm most nights I'm able to watch netflix on my phone. I'm thinking it is just the internet provider and they are just really busy that time of day.


I get service through mediacom, who is notorious for poor modems. A friend of mine is also my tech, so about six month ago her got me one of their top of the line netgear modems and havent had an issue since. sometimes it is just bad equipment, or even a noisy line.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacktheknife said:


> I get service through mediacom, who is notorious for poor modems. A friend of mine is also my tech, so about six month ago her got me one of their top of the line netgear modems and havent had an issue since. sometimes it is just bad equipment, or even a noisy line.


It could be? I'm interning here for the summer so I don't have any say over anything. At least I have internet though, I'm about 45 minutes out from cell service so I can't use the 3G.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

1. HoofPick first thing I would do scan the machine, my first go to is combofix.
The malware guys will tell you not to run it with out a expert assisting.
Don't sweat that unless you need to use advanced features.
I always download from bleepingcomputer, I know its safe then.

Then I will also run malware bytes as a double check.

Once your relativly sure you have a clean computer, then run cc cleaner and delete all the junk.
I will also use it for registry cleaning.

Make sure you have all the updates for you OS.

It can be time consuming to get to this point.
Once here though then you can just do maintence with malwarebytes and cc cleaner.

2. So now you can assume its not your machine with connection error, it could then be the Intranet or the Internet. 
Of coarse I understand you dont have access to the router, but someone does, if the problem still
continues then I would ask someone in charge if they could reset it.
I would also ask if they have any network restrictions well I was at it.

3. if the problem still continues then I would assume a Internet issue.
I would try changing the DNS your using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are googles DNS servers.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Downhome.

1 The computer is clean and up to date on everything
2 We did reset the router. They noticed last week that the internet got really slow for them too.
3 I'll mess around with the DNS and see if that helps.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I was told by an I.T. engineer recently that another enemy military attack of the U.S. internet appears to have been detected in mid March and between DDoS occurrences and sleeper zombie virus searches all internet connections are slogging between intermittent glitch and full blown choked as servers and PCs are being cleaned.

She told me from what she can tell of it the infection has slowed somelower speed DSL to close to accelerated dial up speeds.


----------

